# Phuket Februar 2014



## guese1 (12. November 2013)

Hallo
Fliege im Februar mit meiner Familie für 3 Wochen nach Phuket.
Sind Dort am Nai Yang Beach das ist ganz nah am Aiport.
War vor 3 Jahren um die gleiche Zeit Dort.Nur paar Angelsachen mitgehabt.Vom Ufer Fische bis 10cm.Bin Nachts mit einem Fischer rausgefahren.Die fahren zu den Riffs ca.3 Km raus und angeln Dort auf Grund Kleine Barscharten.Einmal(Hatte paar Rapallas  mit)
Haben wir in Küstennähe(Felsen)geschleppt.1 Biss versämmelt sonst nichts.
Nun möchte ich mich etwas besser vorbereiten.Was nehme ich mit?
Habe gedacht Leichte Schlepprute mittlere und 2 Grundruten.
Welche Köder beim Schleppen und wie gross.Für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## chef (13. November 2013)

*AW: Phuket Februar 2014*

Was nehme ich mit?

Sei mir nicht böse, aber die Antwort ist wohl: Viel Geld!!!
WEnn du von Phuket aus was richtiges fangen willst, dann mit nem prof. Charterboot. Die fahren weit, bis hin zu den Burma Banks. Da gibts noch Fisch, kostet aber richtig.

Alternative wäre ein (mehrtages) Ausflug zu den nördlichen thail. Andamanen Inseln, wie zB KOh Phayam oder Koh Chang(die kleine) , oder zu den südlicheren Inseln.
http://www.thailands-inseln.de/suedthailand-karte/suedthailand-karte.html

Ich hab vor Lipe, Rawi und Adang mit Blinker und Wobbler direkt vorm Strand gefangen, bis ca 2 kg

Viel Erfolg


----------



## guese1 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Phuket Februar 2014*

Hallo Chef
Möchte keine Ballermänner fangen. Bin mit meiner Familie dort.
Nur bischen angeln nebenbei.Habe dort einen Fischer der selber spass daran hat und kostet nicht viel.Wenn dann mal nen 2KG Fisch dabei rumkommt ist schon ok wenn mal größer auch nicht schlecht.Muß auch an meinen Sohn (6 Jahre denken) der hat auch Spaß am Angeln und da brauch ich eh nicht so weit raus fahren da wirds ihm dann irgendwann langweilig.In der Nähe sind Felsenküsten  
und die Tiefe ist schon nicht schlecht.Nur welche Köder beim schleppen.Wie gesagt geht mir mehr ums fangen nicht um die größe.
mfg guese1


----------



## chef (13. November 2013)

*AW: Phuket Februar 2014*

Hab mit kleinen Meeresblinkern u Rapallawobblern (bis 1m Tiefe) ua Hornhechte, Papageienfisch,... gefangen.
Musst aber extrem schnell einkurbeln bzw schleppen, sonst schwimmen die nur hinterher u beissen aber nicht.


----------



## frank siepen (26. November 2013)

*AW: Phuket Februar 2014*

hab die besten erfahrungen mit dem balzer colonel 20 gramm gemacht weit werfen und voll speed eindrehen am besten mit ner hohen übersetzung 6 - 1 oder so . stradic 4000.
meerforellenblinker in silber laufen auch . das allerbester aber sind lebende sardinen . die bestückse mit nem amtl. haken und wirfs einfach nur über bord .
:vik:


----------



## guese1 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Phuket Februar 2014*

Hallo
Bald ist es soweit
Werde wohl Nachts wenn wir mit dem Boot über den Riffen angeln
lebende Köderfische mitnehmen habe super Sauerstoffpumpe
und dann mit ca. 100g Blei runterlassen vielleicht klappt das ja.
Wichtig ist wohl Stahlvorfach obwohl die kleinen das auch schon durchgebissen haben.


----------



## chef (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Phuket Februar 2014*

Bin ab 21.02.2014 auch in der Gegend, Andamanensee. Bin grad am Überlegen ob ich mir ein 2,70m Schlauchboot(5-9PS) aus D mitnehme. Wiegen so 25 - 40 Kg, haben bei Emirates 2 x 30 Kg frei. Dann evtl vor Ort nen Aussenborder oder halt paddeln vor den Inseln an den Felsen entlang. Verrückte Idee? Ja, na und ;-)


----------



## guese1 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Phuket Februar 2014*

Hallo
Aussenboarder zu bekommen in der kleinen grösse wohl nicht möglich


----------



## chef (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Phuket Februar 2014*

Da täuscht du dich! Hab schon 2 im Auge, Raum Bangkok.

Jeweils zw 20000 und 23000 Baht, 2. Hand, generalüberholt! 
Mal sehen...


----------



## guese1 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Phuket Februar 2014*

Hallo
Habe mir jetzt paar Meerforellen Falkfish Spöket 18 g geholt
Reicht das wenn ich die schnell mit normaler Rolle.Habe eine Stradig2500GTM-RB 6:1 Steht drauf 2 Speed oscillation system
was bedeutet das überhaupt habe noch gar nicht drauf geachtet. mfg


----------

